# Series 2 Question



## runt (Aug 11, 2006)

Hello,

I'm wondering if the USB ports on my series 2 TiVo will allow me to plug an external HD in and use that for additional storage space on it. Sounds like a much better idea to me than having to open it to add another internal HD, and since Best Buy is selling Western Digital 250GB drives for around $70, sounds a lot cheaper too.


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

No, the USB ports on a Tivo don't function that way. The USB ports are designed to connect a wired or wireless ethernet adapter only.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

If you do decide to upgrade (replace) the drive with a larger one be sure you use the (free for download) MFSLive CD especially if the drive is 250G or larger.

For your Series2 you need an EIDE or PATA drive a SATA drive will *not* work.


----------



## runt (Aug 11, 2006)

HomeUser said:


> If you do decide to upgrade (replace) the drive with a larger one be sure you use the (free for download) MFSLive CD especially if the drive is 250G or larger.
> 
> For your Series2 you need an EIDE or PATA drive a SATA drive will *not* work.


will that allow me to add a second drive? and i think its stupid that you can't just plug an external hd in...........


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Yes, a second internal EIDE drive can be added. You will need a mounting bracket, EIDE cable, and power splitter. A kit is available for the  TiVo Dual Tuner 649080 or 649180 WeaKnees has kits and brackets for other models also.

I strongly suggest you first replace the original TiVo drive with a new larger one then put the original drive in the protective package that the new drive came in and store in a safe place for a backup. When you fill up the new drive with must have recordings then add a brand new second drive for even more recording space.

My thinking is

Replacing the drive allows you to increase the size of the swap partition to accommodate the sorting of the extra large number of recordings you will have with the extra space. Too little swap space can cause the TiVo to reboot frequently or not boot at all.

TiVo won't support a modified TiVo if something breaks later you can drop the original drive in for trouble shooting.

2 drives 
- put excessive load on the all-ready marginal power supply.
- generate more heat.


----------



## runt (Aug 11, 2006)

so just pick up a cheap eide hard drive and make a copy of the one in currently in my tivo?

<edit>
i'm also guessing a 5400rpm drive is a better choice than a 7200rpm drive due to heat concerns?
</edit>


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

I think he's got it  yes you need to copy / expand with both drives in a PC booting with the MFSLive CD. There is an Interactive Command Generator to help selecting the correct options.


----------



## runt (Aug 11, 2006)

HomeUser said:


> I think he's got it  yes you need to copy / expand with both drives in a PC booting with the MFSLive CD. There is an Interactive Command Generator to help selecting the correct options.


now the best question is, where to find a 5400 rpm hd now days. newegg.com, where i normally buy computer parts, only lists 1 3.5" 5400 rpm hd, and its a 1tb drive.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

1TB is good, Oh! look carefully the GP WD10EACS is a SATA drive.

You probably will have to go with a 7200RPM drive like this  500G Hitachi for $109.


----------



## runt (Aug 11, 2006)

HomeUser said:


> 1TB is good, Oh! look carefully the GP WD10EACS is a SATA drive.
> 
> You probably will have to go with a 7200RPM drive like this  500G Hitachi for $109.


i'll probably get a 250gb-300gb. i haven't opened it yet, is there room for another fan inside it?


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Go with the largest drive that you can afford. Once the 'A' drive is upgraded it can not be expanded again keeping recordings then the options are expand loosing recordings or adding a second 'B' drive. 

There are pictures of the TiVo in the upgrade instructions at the WeaKnees site.

I don't know of any place to add another fan unless you add the second drive then an additional fan can be mounted on the drive bracket to help keep air flowing across both drives.

FYI: The PowerTripp device helps protect the power supply from crowbarring by delaying spin up of the 'A' drive on power up.


----------



## runt (Aug 11, 2006)

well, i think i can mod another fan into the tivo. the local unclaimed freight store has a large selection of brand new 70mm (or is it 60mm) fans that look like they are for amd athlon64 retail hsfs.

as for the size of the drive, i haven't yet run out of room on the 80gb drive i have now (80hr = 80gb, right?), i'd just like to recored at better quality and have the same or more room.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

runt said:


> well, i think i can mod another fan into the tivo. the local unclaimed freight store has a large selection of brand new 70mm (or is it 60mm) fans that look like they are for amd athlon64 retail hsfs.
> 
> as for the size of the drive, i haven't yet run out of room on the 80gb drive i have now (80hr = 80gb, right?), i'd just like to recored at better quality and have the same or more room.


80GB give 70hrs 10GB for system use


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

runt said:


> i'll probably get a 250gb-300gb. i haven't opened it yet, is there room for another fan inside it?


Did you do the upgrade?


----------



## runt (Aug 11, 2006)

not yet, been to busy making sure the bills get paid instead of buying computer parts.


----------

